# Casting Scales



## BillyBoy63 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey Everyone
What kind of scale do you use or witch is the best scale
for weighing Alumilite  Were did you buy yours
BillyBoy63


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 28, 2018)

This Harbor Freight scale has worked well for me.
https://www.harborfreight.com/digital-scale-95364.html
Mike


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2018)

No scale needed. If equal portions are needed make a story stick. Make 2 lines on the stick equal distance apart. Pour part one to first mark and pour second part to second mark. Old timers way.


----------



## bmachin (Jan 28, 2018)

John,

Alumilite Clear is  mixed 1:1 by weight. Side A and Side B are different in density by about 5%, so proper ratio is mission critical here.

Bill


----------



## TonyL (Jan 28, 2018)

when i did mix my own I found a good, but inexpensive scale on Groupon (food scale). bed, bath, and beyond, wal-mart etc.


----------

